# Playalinda Lures / Plugs



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Does anyone in the Playalinda area use lures or plugs to work the troughs?

I have been away from surf fishing for a while, and I want to get back to it, but in a minimalist way. Just 1 rod and an some plugs or lures to fish the troughs while moving down the beach.

Any suggestions on what artificials to use?

Thanks!


----------



## fishy (Jul 30, 2012)

Playalinda normally has very shallow troughs, i usually take an inshore rod with a 1 ounce chicken rig and a small bag of fresh dead shrimp and walk the beach... Slay the whiting like this and if there are pomps, flounder, drum or reds there you will know it....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It really depends on what you are after.

When it comes to jacks and blues, a spoon is a spoon, is a spoon. (read: any spoon)

If you are after snook or cobia, (when you can find them) red and white bucktail jigs. You can also fish rubber - again red is a winning color.

Without any more information as to what you are targeting, it's hard to make a determination as to what is best to take.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info!

Solid7, I'm targeting getting the hell out of the house and my psychotic wife and grand-daughter, so the type fish is not important.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, in that case, take a spoon


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I second the spoon...when in doubt spoon it is. Anytime i go to unknown water. I have a spoon to cover a lot of water. As Solid said you will mainly get jacks and blues. And maybe an occasional pup thats wandering by. As to silver or gold if you were wondering...silver.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BlueWater said:


> I second the spoon...when in doubt spoon it is. Anytime i go to unknown water. I have a spoon to cover a lot of water. As Solid said you will mainly get jacks and blues. And maybe an occasional pup thats wandering by. As to silver or gold if you were wondering...silver.


Silver is definitely the go-to color, but I take both, as gold sometimes outshine the silver. (especially for reds) But I wouldn't be without either one. You can't take enough spoons. Hell, I lost 4 of them the other day. Got into a HUGE school of jacks, and started hooking sharks... Didn't land a single one.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

pending on how you read the surf there are quite a few deep troughs at high tide. the mullet are running good now go with a silver spoon!


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

+1 on the gold spoon. My go to spoon on the Mosquito Lagoon or the IRL!

Thanks for all the info guys! Gonna try it out this weekend.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

mjg3 said:


> pending on how you read the surf there are quite a few deep troughs at high tide. the mullet are running good now go with a silver spoon!


I've always fished around parking lot 3, but I understand that parking lot 1 is pretty good if you walk south?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

MarkDido said:


> I've always fished around parking lot 3, but I understand that parking lot 1 is pretty good if you walk south?


If you are fishing with a spoon, it doesn't matter which lot you fish - they don't "hold" like they do when you are bottom fishing.

You fish where you SEE bait fish. If you don't see bait, walk until you do. When you do see it, follow it. If you don't see bait, cast at every little splash that you see that isn't caused by a wave.

You'll figure it out.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

MarkDido said:


> I've always fished around parking lot 3, but I understand that parking lot 1 is pretty good if you walk south?


 parking area 1 south I have always done good when the pomps are running. but when your casting look for the run outs or the bait schools at any of the parking areas


----------

